# Общий раздел > Красота и здоровье > Здоровье >  Купание в проруби: "за" и "против"

## Настя

Мои знакомые практикуют "моржевание" - обливаются водой и, при возможности, плавают в проруби. А другой мой знакомый, однажды попробовав себя в роли "моржа", серьёзно заболел  Как вы считаете: в "моржевании" больше пользы или вреда?

----------


## Vera

Для того что бы лезть в проруб нужно закаливаться, а не просто лезть туда. Тогда конечно можно заболеть.. Если заколяться, тогда и проруб будет на пользу.

----------

